# 2017 chevy cruze



## Chevy2017Cruze (Nov 13, 2020)

I think I found the map sensor.
No. 3 in the picture.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Hopefully you're South Korean or this work was wasted HAHA 😂
P0236, p0237 boost sensor








P2227 Baro sensor


----------



## Chevy2017Cruze (Nov 13, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Hopefully you're South Korean or this work was wasted HAHA 😂
> P0236, p0237 boost sensor
> View attachment 289468
> 
> ...


thank you . i'm south korean 

Is the boost sensor the same as the map sensor?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I would believe the MAP sensor needs to be after the throttle body or built into the throttle body after the butterfly valve.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The IAPT sensor on the intake manifold 8s what most people would call the "MAP" sensor on this vehicle.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

IAPT= Intake Air Pressure Temperature, meaning it's the IAT and the MAP combined?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, Intake Air Pressure and Temperature.


----------

